# archives outlook .pst sur mac??



## kamshc (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour

je viens tout juste d'acquerir un mac, et j'ai toute mon archive outlook mail sous format .pst.
j'aimerais l'utiliser sur mac, mais quel programme peut prendre en compte cette archive? et si ce n'est pas le cas, y a t'il un soft pour transferer le .pst en format utilisable sous mac?

merci d'avance de vos reponse, a plus!

camille


----------



## BernardRey (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration !



kamshc a dit:


> je viens tout juste d'acquerir un mac, et j'ai toute mon archive outlook mail sous format .pst.
> j'aimerais l'utiliser sur mac, mais quel programme peut prendre en compte cette archive ?


Aucun. C'est le format propri&#233;taire d'Outlook.



kamshc a dit:


> et si ce n'est pas le cas, y a t'il un soft pour transferer le .pst en format utilisable sous mac ?


Le plus simple, c'est de passer par un serveur Exchange et Entourage, &#231;a permet de tout r&#233;cup&#233;rer sans trop de mal. Sinon, tu peux exporter ton carnet en texte tabul&#233;, r&#233;cup&#233;rer les messages dans Outlook Express (sous Windows) et convertir les fichiers .dbx en archives .MBOX, les quelles sont directement utilisables dans Entourage et Thunderbird, presque directement dans Mail. Avec une petite recherche, tu devrais trouver les d&#233;tails, &#231;a revient assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement sur le forum.


----------

